# Roi Marphille's birthday!!



## Laia

Eiiii 
Today our “virtual uncle” Roi turns 31 years old!! 

Per molts anys! 
Com a regal et donaré:

*1-* Una mica de sabó:
Ets una de les persones més alegres, divertides i intel·ligents que he trobat en aquest fòrum (sí, en aquesta mena de vida paral·lela a la vida real... ).

*2-* Un suggeriment:
Cel·lebra-ho “a lo grande” (versió xava) / “a cor què vols” (versió correcta) i passa-t’ho de p*ta mare!!!

And as you always say: _peace, love and understanding_. But I add: _and fun_.

Laia


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Muchas felicidades, que vengan muchos años más llenos de amor, paz y entendimiento y nos los sigas transmitiendo*


----------



## belén

Molts d'anys Rei Roi! Qué sigui un gran any per a tu!!!


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS! Que lo pases de maravilla!


----------



## nichec

HUmmmmm.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
Thank you for the compliment on my post


----------



## cirrus

squashed tomatoes and stew!

Have a big one!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡FELICIDADES ROI!!!!  

Que pases un día estupendo.

Alundra.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Moltes gràcies a tothom! 
Muchas gracias a todos/as!
Thank you very much!

Here in my hometown it's cold, snow everywhere, it's a bit depressing birthday after 30' so I really appreciate your posts! 
warm regards
Uncle Roi


----------



## cirrus

Time for a cyber visit to the tropical warmth of London!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Come to Maine to celebrate Roi!  The temperature may rise above 0 this afternoon.   Have a very happy birthday, and keep smiling.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Mei

Alaaaaaaaa, espero no haver fet tard a la festa!!!  
Valga'm Déu, es que no m'aviseu mai!!  

En fi, MOLTES FELICITATS JOVE, i ja saps el que toca... A LIARLAAAAAAAAA 
I A PASSAR-HO DE P... M...!!!!!! 
  ​ 
Petons, abraçades, pets i caguerades!!!!!   

Mei


----------



## ILT

Casi no llego, pero más vale tarde que nunca.  Me da gusto encontrar la fiesta tan animada, cual debe ser siendo una fecha tan especial para Roi.

*FELICIDADES*​


----------



## Fernando

Felicidades, Roi, por tus 18 años y un día.


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

Felicidades! Espero aprender el Catalan pronto.


----------



## Vanda

Roi, Rey, Rei,

Sobrou alguma coisa da festa? 

Parabéns!​


----------



## Roi Marphille

Moltes gràcies de nou!
Muchas gracias de nuevo!
Many thanks again!
Muito obrigado Vanda!

I'm not _that_ depressed now  
today in the morning when I woke up I had a terrible pain in the back...I guess this is a hint for old age...isn't it? I guess I'd better start doing some sport or something...

virtual hugs from uncle Roi


----------



## cirrus

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> when I woke up I had a terrible pain in the back...I guess this is a hint for old age...isn't it? I guess I'd better start doing some sport or something...
> 
> virtual hugs from uncle Roi


 
I do hope that isn't your liver complaining - another sign of no longer being a teenager.  Either way it is good that you had a decent bash.


----------



## GenJen54

Remember what they say:  Forty is the new thirty.  Theoretically,
you're really just _twenty-one..._so time to start all over again! 

Besides, take it from someone who knows, at "thirty," you're really just getting going!  

Sorry I'm a bit late.  Hope the celebration was a good one!


----------



## Outsider

_Moltes felicitats, Roi!​_


----------



## Like an Angel

Tarde, pero seguro, ¡¡Feliz Cumple!!


----------



## Anna Più

*Per molts anys Roi Marphille!*
*i... pensa que **a l'estiu tota cuca viu**!  *

A+​


----------



## sara-bcn

Em sap greu fer tard, però...

*per molts anys!!!!

*I moltes gràcies per tots els teus posts en totes les discussions sobre català!
Un petó
sara


----------

